# Importing a car from N. Ireland



## bertson (5 Mar 2013)

Hi Folks;

Stupid question I know but the FAQ doesnt seem to have been updated in a few years.

I am looking to pick up a 2011/2012 Vauxhal Insignia in NI.
Is the procedure still as follows

1. Get a quote for an VRT online
2. Buy the car
3. Book a VRT inspection
4. Pay the VRT (at the NCT center)

What is the best site for checking milage, outstanding finance etc for UK cars?


Cheers
B


----------



## Dermot (5 Mar 2013)

Try Cartell.  Google them and see what you think of them. They are as reputable as any of them.


----------



## bertson (6 Mar 2013)

*cars*

cheers thx


----------



## Importer (6 Mar 2013)

I know a mechanic (from the North) whose opinion I would respect, who repeatedly reminds me, to never buy a diesel car from the North. According to him Northern Ireland is awash with dirty diesel and seemingly it plays havoc with cars engines.


----------



## Meath Lady (6 Mar 2013)

Just a point to note. Both my sons recently bought cars from England (although they bought in Ireland with english reg) so hence vrt. Both were charged much more vrt than was recommended on site. 
Son no 1 meant to appeal this but didnt get around to it.!
Son no 2 appealed his and received a refund of over 2000 euro which he felt he was originally overcharged by NCT. Apparently something like 90% of  appeals are upheld. Try to screen print your original quotation from Revenue as a record.


----------



## Leo (7 Mar 2013)

Meath Lady said:


> Just a point to note. Both my sons recently bought cars from England (although they bought in Ireland with english reg) so hence vrt. Both were charged much more vrt than was recommended on site.


 
It's illegal to sell a UK registered car in Ireland...


----------



## Meath Lady (7 Mar 2013)

Really didn't know that but am aware of plenty of them for sale.


----------



## Palerider (7 Mar 2013)

I have never sold a UK Reg car here in Ireland but can't see how it could be against the law unless a private buyer is holding the car on UK plates for more than 30 days with no Tan number, anyway a quick scan of the popular car selling websites will disclose plenty of them offered for sale with UK plates.


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Mar 2013)

Leo said:


> It's illegal to sell a UK registered car in Ireland...



Link please Leo? Plenty of dealers here sell UK registered cars, they simply ensure the car is registered in Ireland (and VRT paid) once sale is agreed and before the keys are handed over. I think you are talking about someone selling a UK registered car without registering it in Ireland first but I don't think that is what Meath Lady was describing.


----------



## Sandals (8 Mar 2013)

Ceist Beag said:


> dealers here sell UK registered cars, they simply ensure the car is registered in Ireland (and VRT paid) once sale is agreed and before the keys are handed over.



Iv done this...no problems at all.


----------



## Leo (8 Mar 2013)

Ceist Beag said:


> Link please Leo? Plenty of dealers here sell UK registered cars, they simply ensure the car is registered in Ireland (and VRT paid) once sale is agreed and before the keys are handed over. I think you are talking about someone selling a UK registered car without registering it in Ireland first but I don't think that is what Meath Lady was describing.


 
What you describe there is fine, the original importer registers and VRTs the car (the law says they must register to do this within 7 days of the vehicle's arrival in the state). The purchaser drives off the forecourt with an Irish registered car, so all is good. 

MeathLady described her two sons buying cars with UK plates, then registering for VRT themselves (otherwise how could they appeal the VRT amount?)


----------



## Ceist Beag (8 Mar 2013)

Leo said:


> What you describe there is fine, the original importer registers and VRTs the car (the law says they must register to do this within 7 days of the vehicle's arrival in the state). The purchaser drives off the forecourt with an Irish registered car, so all is good.
> 
> MeathLady described her two sons buying cars with UK plates, then registering for VRT themselves (otherwise how could they appeal the VRT amount?)



That's interesting Leo. I don't think that is how it works in practice or at least not in my case anyway. I bought a UK registered car from a dealer who had the car on his books for a year (the dealer himself told me this). When I bought the car he submitted it for registration in Ireland and paid the VRT at that time. I see what you mean about the scenario described by Meath Lady though as indeed I would not have been able to appeal the VRT costs (they were simply included in the purchase cost of the car) given that I wasn't the one paying them.


----------



## Time (8 Mar 2013)

The revenue turn a blind eye to people selling UK reg cars here so long as they are registered here eventually. It's all about the money.


----------



## ccraig (9 Mar 2013)

*Uk car import sterling*

Car import saving tip 1
Dont accept revenues valuation of your car unless you are sure the valuation is equal to or less than you have seen the same car valued on the Irish forecourts.
Check the same year/model on Carzone and have that with you when registering for vrt.

Car import saving tip 2
Make sure to get the best exchange rate when buying as th bank will be unlikely to offer this to you. In any event check your banks euro sterling exchange rate, another banks rate and check transfermate.com and go with whoever has the best rate. This will save you money.

Car importt saving tip 3
I bought from the north a few years ago and the car was perfect. Make sure to get it independently checked by a mechanic and check that there is no funding owed on it on one of the motor check sites.


----------



## bertson (9 Mar 2013)

*insignia*

Thx for all the advice lads;

I am looking for a 2011 or is possible a 2012 Insignia. I want as high of spec as possible with low milage. The cars here are up to €25k while in the north higher spec are available for around £15k. The VRT site quote me 4-5k , so almost 5k or 6k cheaper to import.

Am i missing something or does it make good sense to import?


----------



## ccraig (10 Mar 2013)

If you are using the 25k as a yardstick, it does look like a saving, a quick scan on car zone shows 2011 models going for anything from 18k.


----------



## bertson (15 Mar 2013)

*Opel Insignia 2.0CDTI Exclusive 160BHP*

Sorry, whats would the road tax on this be?

*Opel Insignia 2.0CDTI Exclusive 160BHP*


----------



## NOAH (15 Mar 2013)

we need the c02 emissions figure.  but look here

http://www.environ.ie/en/LocalGovernment/MotorTax/MotorTaxRates/MotorTaxRatesbasedonCO2Emissions/


----------



## bertson (15 Mar 2013)

CO2 Emissions *127 g/km*
CO2 Emissions *127 g/km*
CO2 Emissions *127 g/km*
*Thanks a mil;*
*127 g/km, so I guess that is €270*


----------



## joanmul (25 May 2013)

[QUOTE= 
Son no 2 appealed his and received a refund of over 2000 euro which he felt he was originally overcharged by NCT. Apparently something like 90% of  appeals are upheld. Try to screen print your original quotation from Revenue as a record.

Could you tell me on what grounds he appealed. I'm looking at a 2010 car which is advertised at E11,110, and the vrt at 23% is calculated at E3551, OMSP 15,439. If carzone or one of those sites has a similar car valued much higher, how do you prove the vrt should be lower? Sorry, I'm a newbie at this so I'm trying to get as much info as possible.


----------



## Leo (27 May 2013)

joanmul said:


> Could you tell me on what grounds he appealed. I'm looking at a 2010 car which is advertised at E11,110, and the vrt at 23% is calculated at E3551, OMSP 15,439. If carzone or one of those sites has a similar car valued much higher, how do you prove the vrt should be lower? Sorry, I'm a newbie at this so I'm trying to get as much info as possible.



Generally it's when the likes of carzone, etc., have similar spec'd cars at a significantly lower price than Revenue's OMSP that people appeal.

So in the above case, if cars with the same spec, similar mileage, age and condition are on sale for €13,500, you could appeal that Revenue's €15,439 is too high, and you should pay 23% of the €13.5k rather that the €15.5k (€3,105 rather than €3,551). 

If carzone has cars for sale for more than Revenue's OMSP, say nothing!


----------



## Meath Lady (27 May 2013)

He appealed it on the basis that his car a audi 08 a6 was overvalued to the value of 21546 euro. He then indicated that the audi garage had valued the vehicle at 15000 incl vat & vrt. However there was also slight damage to the door of his car and the repair estimate came to 1200 incl vat. 
Therefore he felt that the unique history of his vehicle was not taken into account. 
He viewed other audi a6s  of the same year from both private sellers and garages. Some were priced slightly higher than his estimate and others lower.
he made his appeal supplying proof of payment of VRT, garage valuation of vehicle, advertisements for similar vehicles, photos of the damaged door, together with estimate of repair and was refunded 2300. Hope this helps


----------

